# Classic Bathroom Cabinet (pics)



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Just finished a classic bathroom cabinet with a seeded glass door...















































































































~


----------



## WoodchuckTN (Oct 17, 2011)

How much would this cost shipped to TN? Seriously though, it's just what LOML has been after me to build. Very nice!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, very good write up also.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Jerry... good one!

Thought I'd try something new.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Kerry,
Nice job.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very clean lines. And with the door on it my cats and dogs would not be able to empty the shelves.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Kerry,
Not only classic, but also very classy! Nice.
Love the seeded glass. Used it in our kitchen cab. uppers.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Just bought the wood to start my cabinets. I have several old plastic cabinets that your cabinet will replace nicely. Thanks for the idea and pictures for insperation.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Very nice looking cabinet and a great work in progress. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Exquisite, Kerry! Can you please share some info about what you sprayed and how you prepared it for spray? Thanks!


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

riffin-rich said:


> Exquisite, Kerry! Can you please share some info about what you sprayed and how you prepared it for spray? Thanks!


Rich,

After spraying Nitrocellulose lacquer for forty(?) years, I switched over to waterbourne lacquer last year. I'm getting good results but not great like I did with nitro. I'm sure its equipment related at this point. But for what I'm doing now... its acceptable.

I'm using M.L. Campbell's Agualente pre-cat lacquer and their primer.

I final sand everything first with 220 using the palm sander (after filling any blems with water based spackle). Usually two coats primer (hand sanding in between coats with 3M's 320 grit sponge pads), then two coats paint.

A friend is getting great results using a pressure pot system in the shop. It lays down more paint and he is not having the over spray issues that I am (I'm using my old gravity fed gun). I'm sure its not up to snuff or has the right needle/nozzle etc.

There are pro's & con's to the waterboure vs nitro. Bottom line is I don't miss walking out of the shop stoned out of my mind from spraying nitro all day. The Agualente is virtual odorless and dries in between coats about at the same rate.

I've been thinking a simple low cost setup for my garage shop. Something like the HVLP turbine setups. Haven't really looked into them yet though.


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

nice, the reveal around thedoor is very even,good job


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

> I final sand everything first with 220 using the palm sander (after filling any blems with water based spackle).


Forgive my ignorance, Kerry, but do you mean the stuff you use for drywall, like this stuff:
DAP DryDex 1-Pint Spackling With Dry Time Indicator (106282) from The Home Depot ? 

One more question, Kerry. Have you ever tried spraying oak with this?

Thanks for your time/response, and again, exquisite work!


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Rich,

This is what I've been using. Basically I find any water based vinyl spackle has worked for me. There is a lightweight version of this stuff. You can tell by picking up the the container, it weighs nothing... like its empty. It fluffy like marshmallow. I have used it, but like the heavier stuff better. Just spreads, dries and sands better. I've even painted over it while its still wet (in a pinch). When the paste starts to dry out, just scrape the dried crude from out of the inside edge of the container, toss it, and re-thin the remainder with water to whatever consistency you want.

I noticed DAP has rebranded/re-named some of their products. I saw one in the store that says "won't flash through paint". I haven't noticed that with the stuff I've been using. Might be the same stuff with a new label. If you use an oil based spackle you will have a problem with flashing. I don't know what that stuff is you linked to.

Basically, the heavier water based vinyl spackle should be fine.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Great job Kerry. Shows lots of TLC.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks John. I like your signature. 



~


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to get back - but thanks again, Kerry. Excellent advice on the spackle!


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

riffin-rich said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back - but thanks again, Kerry. Excellent advice on the spackle!


----------



## TomACE (Dec 28, 2011)

nice work


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

That's beautiful. I spy a John Deere in the background too, nice shop.


----------



## randlsimon (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful cabinet, can't wait to progress to work like that. wife and I are new to woodworking and just into first project, much to learn. Thanks for the pics!


----------

